# pics of lost mini



## kaykay (Jan 2, 2004)

He sure looks like a mini to me and looks just like one of my mares! Poor guy. Hes off the street now right Debbie??? These burrs are terrible and he looks to need a trim pretty bad


----------



## Betsy (Jan 2, 2004)

*AWW he's a Pretty guy, I would like to help him in some way.



*


----------



## ChrystalPaths (Jan 2, 2004)

Thanks so much for posting him. He's off the street so to speak.

The big horse gelding let him go into the pasture so now he has some shelter.

I've gone over to him every 3 hrs. Still can't touch him much. Fed him alittle grain from my hand but when I move to him he shys.

Took 3 flakes of hay over tonite and he was just fine. Just wish I could catch him.

I'll go over in the am and feed him and try some more. Thanks so much. I can't believe no-one has missed him yet! However...maybe they're on vacation with the holidays? Hopefully I'll have him here by Sunday. All the area vets and feed stores know. Sure wish I had a trailer. He's so pretty and I just know he's a good boy. Not really sure if he's gelded or not. Can't quite see the you know.


----------



## Lewella (Jan 3, 2004)

Have you contacted NetPosse to make sure there are no stolen reports that he fits? Their website is Stolen Horse International, Inc. They also have a YahooGroup where all reports of stolens and founds are sent out and cross posted all over the net. [email protected]

Hope his owner gets him back soon! Sometimes these little guys are stolen and then just dropped off somewhere months later. Very, very sad.


----------



## kaykay (Jan 3, 2004)

Lewella thanks for those links! I had never heard of that

Kay


----------



## ForMyACDs (Jan 3, 2004)

OMG.......he looks a lot like our rescue gelding that we lost last spring to colic!

(Elvis when he first arrived):






(Elvis one year later):






Gosh......we REALLY miss him!!


----------



## ChrystalPaths (Jan 3, 2004)

I was wondering what to call him...Hey boy just wasn't cutting it. This fella will be up for sale for not alot if the owner doesn't appear. He does look alot like Elvis though. He's doing pretty well so far. Still can't get a hold of him.


----------



## Lewella (Jan 3, 2004)

No Problem Kay!

NetPosse is a wonderful resource and has helped many people in their efforts to recover their stolen horses. The site owner has been a victim of horse theft herself and did manage to recover her horse. I wish all the horses on there were back with their owners who miss them so much!


----------



## ChrystalPaths (Jan 14, 2004)

Hi KayKay,

I posted on the other forum too but Elvis is still around. 2 weeks now and no one has claimed him. Kim, Nathan's sig. other, seems to have taken a fancy to him and is spending time with him daily. He's still very skittish but will allow a short scratch while munching carrots or grain in a bucket.

She plans to work the burrs out of his mane & tail instead of shaving them out. That's a commitment. I think we may have a new mini owner, I hope.


----------



## kaykay (Jan 14, 2004)

I am so happy to hear this!!! And yes that is going to take a huge committment to get him to come around and to get all those burrs out!! They sure have a way of stealing our hearts dont they??

Kay


----------

